# Exhaust Dilemmas



## onutsguy (Oct 3, 2003)

OK. I'm about half way down the "upgrade" list for my '99 540i, and everything has been going great. But, I'm now really hung up on an exhaust system which is of course next on the list, and IMO really helps to define the cars' personality. I thought I had it all figured out, mainly do to the fact that I have a good friend who owns a performance shop, and can get me a great deal on a full SuperSprint system. However, I'm not sure about the sound. :dunno: I am looking for a really deep throaty sound, and from the clips I've been able to locate, the SuperSprint is really "nasally" and thin sounding to me. Given, I have a seriously bad-ass sound system on my CPU, yet I know it's really hard to get the full effect of any exhaust through some little speakers, versus standing next to the real thing!! So..... 

Lately, it's those same stupid sound bites that have me now considering the BB TriFlow, AC Schnitzer, or the new Eisenmann quad, exhaust instead of the SuperSprint.  There is not much of a return policy with any of these companies that I'm aware of, so I was wondering if any of you who own or have had experiences with any of these exhausts could sound off with your opinions?!?!? It would be really appreciated.......

Sleepless Over Exhaust In Green Bay


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

onutsguy said:


> so I was wondering if any of you who own or have had experiences with any of these exhausts could sound off with your opinions?!?!? It would be really appreciated.......


Just wondering if you have heard the sound bites that I have collected on my site. Magnaflow Cat?Exhaust combo may do the trick.

Heres is a link.

Exhausts


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Just wondering if you have heard the sound bites that I have collected on my site. Magnaflow Cat?Exhaust combo may do the trick.


Malachi- sent you a PM with a link to a short video byte. Hope you can use it.


onutsguy said:


> so I was wondering if any of you who own or have had experiences with any of these exhausts could sound off with your opinions?!?!? It would be really appreciated.......


I have SuperSprint and I like it. I have heard it as one of my friends drove it while I was in another car. Sounds pretty good (Thanks Malachi). My resonator(sp?) has been replaced with 3" mandrel bent steel.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Malachi- sent you a PM with a link to a short video byte. Hope you can use it.I have SuperSprint and I like it. /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you sir, it is now posted.
> 
> Exhaust Sounds and Video


----------

